# Ronan and Yvonne, front page today



## Chocks away (1 Aug 2010)

Do many of you out there find this interesting? And why?


----------



## RMCF (1 Aug 2010)

You have to remember that there is now a large proportion of people who have interest in nothing but 'celeb' stories.


----------



## gebbel (1 Aug 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Do many of you out there find this interesting? And why?



Mindless people find it interesting.


----------



## mtk (1 Aug 2010)

They are lovely genuine people who are icons of our age and didn't he setup a charity too god love him only (although i think all that walking might be connected to his time working in a shoe shop)


----------



## MandaC (1 Aug 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Do many of you out there find this interesting? And why?



That has really made my week. Oh happy day indeed.  I think I shall go now and continue to watch the paint on my sitting room wall dry.

"Fair Play" as the great one himself might say


----------



## lou2 (1 Aug 2010)

I couldn't care less.


----------



## Arabella (1 Aug 2010)

I never watch WIFESWAP. So I don't know who they are. Can't get Ch4


----------



## becky (1 Aug 2010)

I don't care either but I'm sure that sales will be up today so what I think doesn't matter.

When Jade was dying I use to make sure I didn't read any story relating to her plight - very difficult indeed.

Didn't Jordans books get to no.1 so it seems I'm the one who understand a good story.


----------



## z107 (1 Aug 2010)

I don't know who they are either.

I get most news now off of the internet, and don't watch telly.


----------



## Complainer (1 Aug 2010)

The papers wouldn't cover these stories if it didn't create sales.


----------



## carpedeum (2 Aug 2010)

There is a certain skanger and trailer trash class who look up to yellow-pack celebrities. Pick up any of the red tops, including the Evening Herald and Sunday Indo and the usual people appear. They justify their existence and find a purpose in life by chasing the publicity and media spotlight. Analyse what they really do day to day - very little that 
contributes to society. Most people with self-esteem and busy lives wouldn't know who these people are or wouldn't care. Most such as the Keatings are cursed by self-importance.Deep down they are very shallow people.


----------



## Tinker Bell (3 Aug 2010)

It beats me how people get caught up in the spin driven world of celebrity. Melanie Morris tries to unravel herself after coming under their spell. The article appeared in yesterday's Evening Herald.  Yesterday's news, tomorrow's fish&chips wrapper.


----------



## MrMan (4 Aug 2010)

carpedeum said:


> There is a certain skanger and trailer trash class who look up to yellow-pack celebrities. Pick up any of the red tops, including the Evening Herald and Sunday Indo and the usual people appear. They justify their existence and find a purpose in life by chasing the publicity and media spotlight. Analyse what they really do day to day - very little that
> contributes to society. Most people with self-esteem and busy lives wouldn't know who these people are or wouldn't care. Most such as the Keatings are cursed by self-importance.Deep down they are very shallow people.


 
Some people like celebs like Ronan etc, others worship at the alter of BOD, there are those who will read about every politcal misdoing and do nothing to sort it out, so basically we all have our tastes.
The labeling that goes with some peoples tastes such as the ones you have attributed is little more than snobbery and if anything it is this attitude that points to low self esteem.
I don't know the Keatings so I can't comment regarding their self importance or whether they are shallow or not.


----------



## Yorrick (4 Aug 2010)

The media create the agenda and the public follow it aided and abetted by second grade radio and tv "celebrities". This of course helps them demand a bigger fee when it comes to opening supermarkets etc


----------



## franmac (5 Aug 2010)

mtk said:


> They are lovely genuine people who are icons of our age and didn't he setup a charity too god love him only (although i think all that walking might be connected to his time working in a shoe shop)



Was it not his sister Marie who got the Marie Keating Foundation going and she is a decicated worker and as a member of my family got ill and Marie and her colleagues were a great help and continuos support to her through the ordeal.

I feel sorry for Yvonne and children but leave them to sort out their relationship as a family.


----------

